# Visa Type info required for job permit post marriage



## tuffkins20 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Kuala Lumpur to join my husband post marriage ( who has a work permit). Ideally I would like to move in with a job offer and attached work permit. However, I am aware that currently the market is yet to recover in terms of employment and also that work permits are not offered to foreigners in plenty.

I have an engineering background with MBA ( from NUS) and hence would be able to apply for specific job roles only. Since I will probably have to relocate to KL and then look for a suitable job , I would like to know which visa type from the list below would be suitable for me. Thanks in advance.

-Visa With Reference
-Visit Pass(Temporary Employment)
-Dependent Pass

Regards,
KD


----------

